# Bloggers...



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

How are them blogs coming bloggers??

I know there is a list somewhere, but I'm having a coffee cloud day.

Post your blogs so we can update our "follows" as needed.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Mine aren't doing so well lately. I have not had the heart for it. I write mainly about living off-the-grid, and lately, I am wishing I had chose a different subject. 

Homesteading On The Internet

Solar Baby

Homesteading On the Internet On Blogger


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I haven't updated my art studio blog for ages and I need to go back, clean it up, update it and then start updating regularly. I am, this year, going to make a serious attempt at getting my online art studio up and running. Now working on the first four images that I will have up on one of the print on demand galleries, probably Fine Art America. Will then get professional scans done, get the FAA images up, update the art page on my farm website and then keep the blog updated and current.

http://oldgreymareart.blogspot.com

There simply is no local market for the kind of artwork I do, I don't do the art show circuit any more as I'm no longer able to drive, so if I'm going to do anything with it, it will have to be through online sites and marketing. Fortunately, it isn't going to be terribly expensive, so worth the investment in time and effort.


----------



## Windgefluester (Apr 10, 2011)

my blog is in german, I think about it to write it in eglish too, but my english is not soo good  http://blog.windgefluester.net (but this is a great way to learn, my husbands english is so good, maybe he could help me)


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I have two blogs.

The Rabbit Geek is my first blog about domestic rabbit activities and research
http://therabbitgeek.blogspot.com/


Franco's Fiber Adventure - sort of a journal about my fiber activities and research
http://francosfiberadventure.blogspot.com/

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

My View of The World


----------



## Windgefluester (Apr 10, 2011)

katlupe said:


> Mine aren't doing so well lately. I have not had the heart for it. I write mainly about living off-the-grid, and lately, I am wishing I had chose a different subject.
> 
> Homesteading On The Internet
> 
> ...


i can not comment on your blog, it said i have to log in


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Windgefluester said:


> i can not comment on your blog, it said i have to log in


Oh, I am sorry!

I use CommentLuv on the WordPress blogs due to too much traffic and too much spam. Also have Akismet to catch the spam. I have had to add bandwidth to my blog every month for about 3 months. Pretty soon, I will be making it unlimited, even though it costs me more money. Until I added CommentLuv, I was getting about 240 spam comments each night! It was horrible and I had to delete each page of them individually. My blogger blog was my first blog and it runs smoothly and they take care of all that stuff. But it is not my own, owned by Google and they could take it down at any time with no warning. Plus, I do paid posts and I really need to be in control of it myself.


----------



## rhaige9 (Oct 31, 2010)

http://rhaige9.blogspot.com/

Just happenings with the critters and what we've been up to. Some stuff about my gelding going blind, chickens, the pigs we raised last year, a few recipes. It all started when I Wanted my family in different states to be able to keep track of what we were doing when we started building our house a few years ago.


----------



## peteyfoozer (Nov 23, 2012)

Our life as ranchhands on a 250,000 acre working ranch
http://forpeteysake.blogspot.com/

and life with Autoimmune
http://throughthedarkestvalleys.blogspot.com/


----------



## comescrashing (Nov 7, 2012)

Just a suggestion but instead of having t o scroll all the way through the post we should have a page where the blog list is updated . so if you post your blog it would have a direct link in the original post and that would make a list that would be much easier for everyone I would think?


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

http://www.cedarcovefarm.blogspot.com/


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Great blogs folks....adding them to favorites today.

You'll get the juices flowing in short order katlupe! I think your subject is great and trends in waves.


----------



## Shayanna (Aug 1, 2012)

A link to my blog is in my signature. I'm bad at updating regularly, since my only home internet is on my phone and my only "real" internet access is at work, so I have to do it on downtime. Plan on an update later today.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

deaconjim said:


> My View of The World


Your blog is EXCELLENT!!! What a smart man you are! I will be sharing your blog with others.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

katlupe said:


> Your blog is EXCELLENT!!! What a smart man you are! I will be sharing your blog with others.


Thank you.


----------

